# What do you think of this rub?



## kandl (Jun 10, 2014)

I saw this in a clip from BBQ Pitmasters and was wondering what you all thought of this.  I've not yet seen a recipe that had almost equal portions of the salt, pepper, and sugars.  This was put together by Squeal Like a Pig BBQ from Kansas City.  Myself I prefer more a salty profile over a sweet profile so I was going to try mixing up a small portion and leaving out the white sugar to see what happened.    

2 Cups White Sugar

2 Cups Brown Sugar

2 Cups Kosher Salt

2 cups Black Pepper

1 cup Chili Powder

1 cup Paprika

¾ cup Turmeric

¼ cup Cayenne

¼ cup Garlic Powder

¼ cup Onion Powder


----------



## whatamess (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks too hot and salty for me, I would think that would be a bit overpowering.  I want to taste the meat too.


----------



## kandl (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah like I said first time I've ever seen equal parts of the S,S,&P.  I suppose I'll have to try it though, whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## whatamess (Jun 10, 2014)

That makes a huge batch too, you could easily quarter that recipe for a test and still have about 3 cups of rub, then you're not wasting so much if you don't like it.  Test it out and let us know.


----------



## kandl (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking as a test I'd go way smaller.  Like enough for a few pork chops or something no way I'm testing on a batch that size.


----------



## kandl (Jun 10, 2014)

Reminds me of the first time I ever tried to do a pork loin on the grill.  My wifes aunt seemed to make the best pork loin and I asked her how I could do it at home.  she said just coat it with seasoned salt and cook it.  So thats exactly what I did!  It was glowing red with Lawrys seasoned salt and when I tasted it I had to spit it out instantly!  that was the saltiest thing I have EVER tasted.  We still laugh about that today. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But I learned a very valuable lesson.  More is not always better!


----------



## kandl (Jun 11, 2014)

I mixed up a very small batch of this last night and tossed it on some steaks we were having just test it out.  ( we usually just to S&P on steaks) and it was really not bad.  I'd say if anything stuck out it was the pepper.  Need to try it on pork since that's what it was "designed" for.


----------



## whatamess (Jun 11, 2014)

Right on, if you don't try it you will never know.


----------



## frosty (Jun 11, 2014)

I like pepper, but golly that seems a bit much.  But it seems like pork takes up the pepper a little more than other proteins.

Good luck with it.


----------



## kandl (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes Frosty the pepper was a tad much for me I will try some on pork and see what its like.  I have a stand by rub that I like and pleases everyone, I just like to try new things sometimes.


----------

